# Contractor in France



## ferrad (Jul 10, 2019)

If I work as a contractor for a UK company, what do I have to do in France? Do I have to set up a limited company? Or can I just invoice as me?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to establish a "business entity" - depending on how much you will be billing your UK company, this could be anything from a "micro-entreprise" to an EURL or other acronym, based on the type of work you will be doing. It's the business entity that registers with the tax authorities (for income taxes, VAT if applicable and "payroll taxes" or social insurances). You may want to check with the website or the offices of your local CCI (Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie) which has lots of information about starting a business and the various business entity types and requirements.


----------

